# Draaka Rouge - Live Playthrough Video



## draakarouge (Aug 3, 2012)

A Live Playthrough video of me playing "Deific Shadow" of my band Draaka Rouge's debut album "Beneath Thorns & Fog".

Genre is somewhere in range of instrumental gothic/dark progressive metal

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=722AkRWod4k

check it out if you're interested


----------



## draakarouge (Aug 3, 2012)

My Album is also available for FREE download from this link:
https://docs.google.com/folder/d/0B7EMp2cBTv5BUU41OTdGV3U4cTA/edit

Album also available on iTunes for anyone feeling inclined to purchase it:
https://itunes.apple.com/ca/album/beneath-thorns-fog/id566466764?ign-mpt=uo=4


www.facebook.com/draakarouge
www.reverbnation.com/draakarouge


----------

